# European timeshares in major city centers?



## spackler (Aug 11, 2019)

Our family has rented AirBnB's before in some of the major European cities such as Madrid, Budapest, Rome, etc. and it's great to either walk or take public transit to visit historical sites, museums, concert halls & just be surrounded by the wonder of it all.  

Are there any timeshares in Europe that would be a good fit for us?  It seems like most timeshares are for Europeans who are trying to *escape* the cities.  

We don't want the countryside & we aren't beach people.  We just want a decent "home base".


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 11, 2019)

If you click on Resort Reviews at the top of the page, and then use the menu on the left, you can see the timeshare resorts in any country/city that you wish.


----------



## clifffaith (Aug 11, 2019)

Diamond Resorts Royal Regency in Vincennes just outside Paris is our favorite. 20 minute or so walk to the metro, then another 20 minutes into the heart of Paris. Vincennes itself is a lovely suburb with bakeries, restaurants, bakeries, a twice weekly Farmer's Market with fully furred bunnies and fully feathered fowl hung up for sale, bakeries, a huge park, bakeries, a historic chateau, and did I mention, bakeries! Just hollered to Cliff that before we totally jetison our Diamond holdings, we need one more trip to the Royal Regency for a week, and while we are in the general vicinity, a trip to London.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 11, 2019)

Hotels and BnB's are going to be your best bet. We've stayed in a few TSs along Spain & Portugal's Mediterranean coast- and had a great time in lesser known cities, and it made a wonderful base to explore from, but most Americans wouldn't consider them 'major' cities. I think you may have borrowed my refrain that Europeans LIVE in big cities- they don't want to vacation (Holiday) in them.


----------



## Laurie (Aug 11, 2019)

spackler said:


> Are there any timeshares in Europe that would be a good fit for us?


How many in your family, how many bedrooms do you need?


----------



## spackler (Aug 11, 2019)

It would either 3 or 4 of us, and we'd prefer 2 bedrooms.


----------



## Laurie (Aug 12, 2019)

spackler said:


> It would either 3 or 4 of us, and we'd prefer 2 bedrooms.



Then there's not much to fit your bill, and in your case I'd recommend booking.com or airbnb or VRBO.

We've stayed at the 2-BR timeshare Royal Regency near Paris mentioned above, but that required subway + bus or subway + walk into center city, and the experience was quite different than our 1-wk private rental right in center city, which allowed an evening concert every night.

We've also exchanged into a 1-BR sleep-4 timeshare in Cascais Portugal which is approx a 30-min trip into center-city Lisbon on public transportation (maybe that could work for you), and a hotel unit in Vienna, but neither has 2-BR units as far as I know.

Then farther afield, a timeshare close enough to Copenhagen to allow us to drive to a train station and take the train into the city, and another close enough to Florence to do the same: drive + train. There are also timeshares in Edinburgh, Nice and Florence, but very hard to get.

Closer to home, we just returned from a 2-BR timeshare in Beaupre Quebec which was about a 35-minute drive into Quebec city.

We often enjoy mixing city and countryside experiences, but they don't work well for evening activities such as concerts, or even late dinners. So, no.


----------



## Laurie (Aug 12, 2019)

I forgot to mention Venice. We exchanged in 2x, once into a 3-BR (low season) and once into a 1-BR (high or shoulder season). This could work for you!


----------



## spackler (Aug 12, 2019)

Thanks for the info...lots of good information there!


----------



## GELG (Aug 13, 2019)

Marriott Village D'ile de France, is 40 minutes by car/train from Paris city center. It is the only MVC Resort in Europe that is close to a major city. I was there last June and our entire family had a very enjoyable experience. Also a 7-10 minute ride from Disneyland Paris.


----------



## mpizza (Aug 15, 2019)

I own a share in Hapimag, a European based points system, for access to units in the city centers of Paris, London, Lisbon, Amsterdam, Edinburgh, etc.

I would be happy to answer any questions you have.

Maria


----------



## Glynda (Aug 15, 2019)

mpizza said:


> I own a share in Hapimag, a European based points system, for access to units in the city centers of Paris, London, Lisbon, Amsterdam, Edinburgh, etc.
> 
> I would be happy to answer any questions you have.
> 
> Maria



Interesting! Would you please share your experiences with Haplmag?


----------



## mpizza (Aug 15, 2019)

Hapimag’s model is structured so that you own a share(s) in a corporation which owns and manages approximately 60 resorts in EU, UK and one in Orlando.  Each share is allotted 60 residence points annually, with a 5-year booking life.  The annual administrative fee has been <$400.  When you stay in your reserved unit, each resort also charges “local” fees for electricity, cleaning, so depending on size of unit, season, location - average $50 per night - disclosed before booking. 

The resorts I have stayed at have all been modern, larger than a typical EU hotel, and well-located.  They are fiscally responsible in that seasonal resorts close completely in off season to avoid “cold” beds.  

It is also refreshing to be in an ownership that ofters “points-free” bookings, grants extra points for all of your purchases, rewards long stays so every 4th week is free of all charges, allows you to acquire extra points from other Owner’s while booking on the site, no charge for guest certificates, encourages reserving more than one unit at a time for friends and family.  Very owner-friendly accommodating staff!

I travel to EU at least once a year, so it works for me!

Maria


----------



## abbekit (Aug 16, 2019)

We’ve stayed in a few city timeshares in Europe. 

Fitzpatrick Castle in Dalkey, a Dublin suburb. Easy transportation into the city (about 20 minutes) and Dalkey itself is also a charming little town. They have fairly spacious two bedroom/two bathroom units. 
https://photos.app.goo.gl/IZthlxLIkDqAD9Nn1

Also a one bedroom there but you’d have to share a bathroom:
https://photos.app.goo.gl/ftRcB8RZFkIDWJxG2



Odessa Wharf in the Docklands area of London, also easy London tube/train transportation into the rest of London and Heathrow. They have roomy two bedroom/two bath units. 
https://goo.gl/photos/vqVPAFirycW5wfMDA


Both of those are frequently available with RCI, but usually as rentals (at least looking with my Weeks membership). 

Dimore la Vecchia in Florence, we stayed in a small studio, they also have larger units (but would still be pretty tight for four people based on the units I saw). Very hard to get into this place though. 
https://goo.gl/photos/igd3b1FjVdYrPVdM6

Also if you are okay with rentals looks at the Trading Places website, they have lots of city timeshares in London and Paris that I think are more affordable than using AirB&B or VRBO.


----------



## DRIless (Aug 16, 2019)

spackler said:


> Our family has rented AirBnB's before in some of the major European cities such as Madrid, Budapest, Rome, etc. and it's great to either walk or take public transit to visit historical sites, museums, concert halls & just be surrounded by the wonder of it all.
> 
> Are there any timeshares in Europe that would be a good fit for us?  It seems like most timeshares are for Europeans who are trying to *escape* the cities.
> 
> We don't want the countryside & we aren't beach people.  We just want a decent "home base".


I use my Royal Holiday Club for this purpose, they have contracts with nicer hotels and apartment/hotels/timeshares in many European cities and cities all over the world.


----------



## jme (Aug 16, 2019)

I sincerely believe that if you don't want hotels, Airbnbs are the way to go in major European cities.
Last October, we traveled with another couple to Italy for 10 nights. We used Airbnbs in two cities......
Both 2BR places were fantastic (Monterosso & Florence) but only Florence would count as a major city,
so I'll share that one:
https://www.airbnb.com/rooms/23580792?source_impression_id=p3_1565698391_MKDmG0iJ4LbK4/+6

We were fortunate to find it---it was quite large, perfectly located (around the corner from everything),
quiet & peaceful even though it was in the heart of Florence,
and we even had a huge "to-die-for' private terrace.  Favorite spot ever. We could easily live there.
When we walked in, our mouths dropped open.

We usually like a mix of hotels and Airbnbs when we travel, but the reduced cost of the Airbnbs actually
allows the trips to be longer and more inclusive of additional destinations if desired.

The best feature is that you can search and find whatever you like, to accommodate a group or a single couple,
and the best part is that instead of a huge hotel bill for multiple people, the more you have, the lower the cost.

Definitely use only trusted owners/renters, which is easy to do by looking at the ratings, 
but it's definitely how we will travel going forward.


----------

